# HOT status



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Is your dog still HOT (Handler Owner Trained) if someone else does their AD? I'm planning to take both my dogs to a weekend event that covers everything and both need ADs. Or can you run two at once?


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

From my understanding you must do everything yourself including the AD.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The AD is not a title, but a requirement for the survey and should have no bearing on the HOT status. It would have a bearing if you were going for your judge's license since you would not have done your dog's AD.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

I was told it did because you are not allowed to have your dog handled anyone else at any time for training or otherwise to be considered hot and so it is not just in the ring for a title. Even co owners are not allowed to work the dogs even conditioning them. They must be 100 percent handled by the owner.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Haha, no judging for me! OK I don't feel so bad about it then. Actually I will be doing another dog's AD (I'll do Nikon and someone else will have to do Pan). I just have this *thing* where I like to do all my training and titles myself, though I suppose I'm doing all the work training for it. The dog's breeder is probably going to be the one to bike Pan.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

GermanShepherds6800 said:


> I was told it did because you are not allowed to have your dog handled anyone else at any time for training or otherwise to be considered hot and so it is not just in the ring for a title. Even co owners are not allowed to work the dogs even conditioning them. They must be 100 percent handled by the owner.


A lot of HOT dogs have SV show titles and are not handled by their owners because the owners need to double handle. Can't be two places at once and double handling is where the training is done. This is the only situation I ever hand my leash off to someone else, and as it is I'll probably handle Nikon for his entire breed survey (even in the ring) and have my husband double handle him.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Then HOT dogs wouldn't be able to be handled by someone else in the conformation ring either. The AD is not a title. It is a requirement for the breed survey and should have no bearing on the HOT eligibility.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

That is conformation not towards a hot working title. It is treated differently. Anything towards the HOT for schutzhund has to be done by the handler is what I was told.



HOT_BHOT

To qualify your dog as a H.O.T. dog the following criteria must be met.



1. Owner is a member in good standing of the GSDCA-WDA.

2. Owner must have owned dog from the age of 12 months.

3. Must have either AKC registration or foreign registration showing proof of ownership and date of ownership.

4. You as owner must have done all handling in training and put all titles on the dog.



 5.Dog may not have been leased out to anyone prior to all titles being earned.
 6.Co-ownership is allowed, but both parties must have their names on the registration from the beginning of ownership, and only one of those parties can be the handler/trainer of the dog.
 

If your dog receives a H.O.T. award, and it is found that training was done by another party, or titles earned by another handler, all H.O.T. titles received for this dog will be become null and void, you will not be allowed to enter any dog as a H.O.T. dog in the future, and you will be reported to the GSDCA- WDA Disciplinary Committee for possible further action.

Please CLICK HERE to download the .pdf file.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

AD is NOT a title.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

It is not title but it is towards one. I was told any preparation towards title conditioning and training and working the dog must be done by the OWNER/HANDLER to be qualified for HOT. This is what I was instructed. It is the only answer I personally have for you. I hope someone else can tell you differently.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

If that were the case then BH could be done by others and the owner could still call it HOT because the BH is not a title either.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I suppose there is room for interpretation. I see handling a dog for something and doing the training and work as two different things. Like Lisa's example of conformation. You need a handler and a double handler. The owner's job is to prepare the dog for the show and double handle. All the handler does is show up. Same for the AD. The owner has conditioned the dog and trained the dog to run with the bike. The handler takes the leash for the actual AD. I'd never allow another handler to do obedience with my dog so a BH is out of the question, and generally a two day trial has the possibility of BHs either day, so if I had a conflict I can still trial my other dog AND do my BH, not to mention only two dogs are on the field at a time so theoretically I could do half a dozen BHs on one day myself...but I've only seen the ADs run once.

FWIW this is a USCA event and this dog will have all USCA certificates and titles.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

GermanShepherds6800 said:


> It is not title but it is towards one.


HU? It's not "towards" any title. It is not a requirement to get, say, a SchH 1 like the BH is. It's completely optional. A breed survey (which you do need the AD for) is NOT a title, and someone else can handle the dog for.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Exactly, I'm just doing it so I can survey the dogs. I guess I can survey Nikon at 7 years without one but don't want to wait that long. I'm just looking for an event we can do this spring in place of a normal vacation we can't do this year (I will go mad if I can't get away for at least a weekend!).


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Why are people always looking for a loophole?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

From the rule book...... the AD is NOT a training degree........... 

USCA rules state that for HOT status a dog must be trained and titled by the handler from the BH through the SchH titles. Not sure if the age requirement is 1 year now or not.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

SORRY - Lisa is correct.

I have done 2 dogs HOT to Sch3 - I did NOT do their ADs....the AD is NOT NOT NOT required for a HOT - which is Handler Owner Titled/Trained dog....ONLY the working titles BH - Sch/IPO1, Sch/IPO2, Sch/IPO3 are culmulative towards HOT Status....I have DONE 2 dogs to Sch3, 1 female SG Sch1, KKL1 (BHOT)

Lee


----------



## jturcotte (Oct 6, 2010)

Lies, I had the same question when I was titling Hawk a few years ago. It was important to me that I not compromise his HOT status but I couldn't get the time off work to handle him for the AD myself. My husband handled him and he was not listed on his papers as a co-owner. Before the event I contacted the USCA national breed warden at the time directly and was told by him that having my husband handle Hawk for the AD would NOT compromise him being HOT.

I wish I could make it to that show in April but I'm working that weekend  I think Bill and Jen are going to bring the female we co-own, Annie, and do her AD and show rating there. So, so bummed I won't be there. But good luck to you, Nikon and Pan.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks Jody, that's a bummer! Jen said she wanted to bring Annie and would like to Pan's AD, which is perfect for me since he's the one that needs a handler she has a bike and likes to do them. I don't think my husband can get off work and his bike is messed up. I can't wait to see Annie!


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Liesje said:


> I suppose there is room for interpretation. I see handling a dog for something and doing the training and work as two different things. Like Lisa's example of conformation. You need a handler and a double handler. The owner's job is to prepare the dog for the show and double handle. All the handler does is show up. Same for the AD. The owner has conditioned the dog and trained the dog to run with the bike. The handler takes the leash for the actual AD. I'd never allow another handler to do obedience with my dog so a BH is out of the question, and generally a two day trial has the possibility of BHs either day, so if I had a conflict I can still trial my other dog AND do my BH, not to mention only two dogs are on the field at a time so theoretically I could do half a dozen BHs on one day myself...but I've only seen the ADs run once.
> 
> FWIW this is a USCA event and this dog will have all USCA certificates and titles.


I BH'ed both mine on the same day, same handler :-D it's not that bad


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm talking ADs, not BHs. Unless the AD is run twice (which I've never seen), I can only run one dog. I don't think you're allowed to run more than one at once.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I was just talking in te general sense


----------

